# MECH or CHRONIC? Questions needed to be answered (answer accordingly pls)



## BAMMER (Apr 14, 2006)

First off...

1. When I get a seed from a REGULAR sack (non chronic 5 dollar nickle bag), and I grow the bud will it be a chronic plant if it is female and is unfertalized? 


2. What is sativa?

3. What is indica?

4. How can I force my buds to grow?

5. Can I have a successful grow if I keep my plant at 1 foot tall?

Thanks for your help!

What my plants are looking like right now...









4/14/06   2 weeks and 4 days


----------



## Hick (Apr 15, 2006)

This should get you started bammer. Read it...then read it again, _then_ come ask your questions..

http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/how-to-grow-marijuana.html


----------

